# DSL über Koax - Geht das?



## funnymonkey (28. Oktober 2013)

*DSL über Koax - Geht das?*

Hallo PCGHler,

ich möchte in unserem Haus die Internet-Infrastruktur etwas, eher total umkrempeln. Dazu wäre es nötig, den WAN Teil des Netzwerks um drei Stockwerke (Keller->Dachgeschoss) nach oben zu verlegen. Leider sind im gesamten Haus keine CAT5/6 Kabel verlegt, diese Möglichkeit besteht auch nicht. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre, ein Koax-Kabel für die Übertragung zu nutzen. Geht so was? Hat jemand mit so etwas Erfahrung?

Noch zur Erläuterung:
- Der Telekom-Hausanschluss kommt im Keller ins Haus. Die Stahlbeton-Decken verhindern die WLAN-Ausbreitung nachhaltig. -> WLAN für jedes Stockwerk
- Das Arbeitszimmer liegt im Dachgeschoss. Der Router sollte dort stehen, um 1. schon ein Stockwerk mit WLAN zu versorgen, 2. als VoIP Telefonanlage benutzt zu werden und 3. um Netzwerkdrucker oder Festplatten anzuschließen. Von dort aus ist geplant, das LAN/WLAN über Powerplugs im Haus zu verteilen. Außerdem existiert ein CAT3 Kabel in den Keller. Mit diesem Kabel soll die bestehende Telefonanlage zur Weiterverteilung an das analoge Telefonnetz über den S0-Bus an die Fritzbox angeschlossen werden. 
- Soweit ist alles geregelt, nur muss der WAN-Teil des Netzes irgendwie ins Dachgeschoss. Das Haus ist ja mit einem Twisted-Pair Kabel, das im Keller, endet an das WAN der Telekom angeschlossen. Wenn man diese Kabel einfach über das Koax-Kabel mit je einem Balun verlängert, müsste es doch gehen, oder?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus. 

funnymonkey


----------



## norse (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WAN über Koax - Geht das?*

ähm gehen tut das schon ja, aber Koax ist aber sehr selten geworden und nunja...die bandbreiten liegen bei 10-100mbit... glaube kaum das das dann wirklcih sinn/ spaß macht, lieber cat kabel dch noch legen ... oder dlan?

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...koaxial-netzwerkadapter-tpa-311-trendnet.html

Allnet ALL168207 CoaxNet Kit, 200Mbps, LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

allein von den Kosten ... Das macht nicht viel Sinn


----------



## MaxRink (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WAN über Koax - Geht das?*

Es geht, ist aber aufgrund des Aufbaus eines Koaxialkabels extrem fehleranfälig.
Deswegen würde ich zu einer anderen lösung raten. Beispielsweise nen Japaniscchen WLANer. Der Funkt bis zu 10 mal so stark.


----------



## funnymonkey (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WAN über Koax - Geht das?*



norse schrieb:


> ähm gehen tut das schon ja, aber Koax ist aber sehr  selten geworden und nunja...die bandbreiten liegen bei 10-100mbit...  glaube kaum das das dann wirklcih sinn/ spaß macht, lieber cat kabel dch  noch legen ... oder dlan?



Ich hatte mich auch mit  der Möglichkeit auseinander gesetzt. Das Ergebnis war dann, dass die  Devolos/der Home-Plug-AV-Standard nur im LAN unterstützt wird, nicht  aber im WAN/DSL. Deswegen dachte ich, dass das für die Verbindung vor dem Modem nichts bringt.



			
				 MaxRink schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen würde ich zu einer anderen lösung raten. Beispielsweise nen Japaniscchen WLANer. Der Funkt bis zu 10 mal so stark.



Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich glaube, dass da die BNetzA was dagegen hat. 

Sowieso wäre die Bandbreitenbeschränkung zweitrangig. Solange die Telekom nur 50Mbit/s ins Haus bringt sind 100Mbit/s genug. Der Verkehr im LAN Läuft ja über die Powerplugs. Mir geht es eher darum, dass zweiadrige Kabel vor dem Splitter zu verlängern. Vielleicht ist das vorher nicht so richtig klar geworden.


----------



## Aer0 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WAN über Koax - Geht das?*

wie wäre es wenn du im keller noch das modem installierst und per dlan dann einen router ein paar stockwerke höher machst


----------



## funnymonkey (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: WAN über Koax - Geht das?*

Das ist ne gute Idee. Mit einem Modem im Keller und dLAN bis ins DG wird der ganze Spaß ziemlich teuer. Im Vergleich zu zwei Balunen (oder Baluns???). 
Es ist trotzdem besser als nichts, also wenn jemand noch konkrete Informationen hat: Her damit! 

Ich hab noch folgendes Produkt gefunden: VSDL2 Balun Leider hab ich auf die Schnelle keinen Händler gefunden.
Es scheint also Möglich zu sein. Aber wie sieht das mit der Dämpfung in so einem Koax-Kabel im DSL-Frequenzbereich aus? 
Wahrscheinlich bleibt aber nur: Try and Error.


----------

